# Post pictures of CUSTOM COLOUR GTR's!!



## JBNR32 (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)




----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## grusom (Dec 9, 2005)

matty32 said:


>


yea ofc :bowdown1: never give away that paintcode matty!! One off car in many ways 

would love to see a 32 in millennium jade opcorn:


----------



## JBNR32 (Apr 17, 2007)

There you go mate!


----------



## grusom (Dec 9, 2005)

There you go mate!









Thanks never seen one before :smokin:


----------



## dc2mike (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## Guricha (Aug 12, 2009)

grusom said:


> There you go mate!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good looking wheels  had similar on my car


----------



## FullySick26 (Mar 6, 2009)

I have a Apexi gold BNR 32 GT-R but don't how to post pictures on here.


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

DC2mike where is your CAS located????


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

Anyone know what the offset/size are of these compomotive rims - really would like a set.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Looks like a Lotus threw up on it! LOL!

Very tidy engine bay, I'm guessing you are running a trigger wheel sensor instead of the CAS?



dc2mike said:


>


----------



## Julio2906 (Mar 18, 2009)

I've had my Bee*R resprayed in a Kawasaki Rot(originally on the GPZ550 bikes),there is LOADS of pearl in it but its quite hard to get it to show in pics.








[/IMG]


----------



## dc2mike (Apr 17, 2008)

R4VENS said:


> DC2mike where is your CAS located????


Currently my cas is located on a shelf in the garage..=)


----------



## dc2mike (Apr 17, 2008)

Sub Boy said:


> Looks like a Lotus threw up on it! LOL!
> 
> Very tidy engine bay, I'm guessing you are running a trigger wheel sensor instead of the CAS?


Haha thats a way of putting it, but yes a little lotus inspired look when i come to think about it=)thx
The enginebay will be more tidy next season, but its starting to look almost the way i wanted it

Yes thats right, im running a vipec v44 ecu and a 60-2 custom trigger wheel on an ati crankdamper
Volvo 940 cranksensor:smokin:


----------



## ANDY GTR (Jul 18, 2008)

julio mate that looks stunning cant wait to see it in the flesh:thumbsup:


----------



## Guricha (Aug 12, 2009)

Julio2906 said:


> I've had my Bee*R resprayed in a Kawasaki Rot(originally on the GPZ550 bikes),there is LOADS of pearl in it but its quite hard to get it to show in pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much paint you have used? does it had good coverage ? coz as i know red color isnot easy coverable ?


----------

